# Security bypass on an 86 Z



## Whitehawk (Oct 23, 2013)

Interrmitently no starts due to the security system on this car. Can't find a way to bypass and it has left me stranded and is now parked. 86, 5 speed. Have heard rumors, but nothing real to fix. Ideas or CURE?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There is a fuse for the security system. I'd start by removing it or perhaps unhooking the security unit. Its under the passenger seat with the amp.

Do you have a service manual? xenonz31.com has free PDFs.


----------



## Whitehawk (Oct 23, 2013)

Appreciate the input. Disconnected the security plugs from the unit and even tried to ground the grey and red wire to chassis as suggested by another helper with still no starting. Am going to try disconnecting battery and reset all power and see if it will reset the box.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you certain its a security issue? Describe what happens when the car won't start.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

So are you asking how to steal a Z31? Because you really won't get much out of it.


----------

